# zombie children teeder todder



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

I wanted to try something different and put some children in my graveyard. I came to the conclusion that they would need a teeder todder. What better than an old wooden cross and a rock?? This took forever because I didn't really have anything to go by. With the help of a few friends it has become something awesome and creepy. It rocks back and forth with a wiper motor and while doing so, the little girl turns her head to look at you with a vent motor hooked up inside her chest cavity. I will keep adding pics and will gladly welcome any ideas/suggestions to make it better.







I began with a wiper motor and an old piece of barn wood.













Made a foam rock for it to "balance" on
began working on the skeleton of the kids




















dressed them up and decided I wanted the girl to turn her head, and look back and forth. Installed a vent motor and decided the range.







chained her to the cross and stabbed him to it.














everything worked wonderfully. I will attach video(s) in a couple of days


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

That's fantastic! Very cool use of the zombie theme and excellent execution.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Just with still pictures it looks creepy, awesome job all around the armature, the distressing of clothes, the fabrication, it's just fantastic


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent prop! And those zombie children look super creepy.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh my GOD! I do believe I found the inspiration for next years new prop. You are pretty genius.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Truly demented!!! I love it!


----------



## ZombieTim (Sep 5, 2014)

This is awesome! Great ideas. BTW, Where did you get those children zombie heads


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

It was a place in California, A Corpse Maker. He was one of the only people I could find that would make a zombie head that was a kid! He did great work, I think it makes the entire prop!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Definitely on the to do list! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice. Love that you made the legs pivot - makes them look so much more 'alive'.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

OMGawd...I sooo love this! The zombies look alive, and the teeter totter wooden cross
idea is genius!!!


----------



## breturi7 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is 100% grade A awesome.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Best teeter todder I've ever seen...AWESOME!!!

Did the hands and feet come from the same place?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome prop, detail is amazing!


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

That is soo cool. The motion is so realistic! Way to go!!!


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

the boys hands are a set of groundbreaker hands from Spirit Halloween (if you look closely you can tell they are too big). And the girls hands were a pair I bought from another local Halloween store. Both hands were shaped with a heat gun then painted. The girl has only one foot due to the fact they only sold a right foot. I painted it then just put a pink shoe on the other foot (PVC elbow).


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow! This is very creepy!!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great detail!!!


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Too awesome! I love it!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

pureevil548--I am going to be doing a Zombie theme for next Halloween and was planning a kids play area of zombies. I was wondering if you could PM me some detailed information about the build so I can try to replicate your awesome job. Main part I am looking for Is the motor and motion of the teeter totter.

Thank You. 

P.S. Love It!!


----------



## ExCop (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy sh!t...that movement is so realistic. I got chicken skin...


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

This is freaking awesome!


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

That is some fantastically creepy props design there


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you very much. the entire thing comes to life when I put my bluetooth speaker beneath it and play songs that sound like creepy little children singing them and laughing.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

That is one crazy and scary prop. It's amazing!


----------



## TheWage (Nov 6, 2013)

Great prop. Really great. Would you mind explaining or showing with pics how you used the wiper motor to make the seesaw go up and down? I cannot figure out the linkage problem. I am using clowns for mine. Any help would be great.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. The linkage was my biggest challenge, especially since one side was heavier than the other (the cross side). It took a lot of experimenting and trials. I am out of town right now but will be able to take some additional pics to send to you in 3 or 4 days if that's alright.



TheWage said:


> Great prop. Really great. Would you mind explaining or showing with pics how you used the wiper motor to make the seesaw go up and down? I cannot figure out the linkage problem. I am using clowns for mine. Any help would be great.


----------



## TheWage (Nov 6, 2013)

Fantastic. I can wait. Thanks so much. I can't figure the linkage out so your pictures will be very helpful. Cheers!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

the eyes in those heads REALLY sell this. GREAT prop!! looking forward to additional pics.


----------



## TheWage (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you had a chance to take some pics of the motor and linkage? 

Cheers!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

wow you should patent this my friend!! The face movement, the leg movement makes it look very real. I hope the big hallow. stores don't copy it.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome Prop


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Faaaaam it looks professional quality


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

TheWage said:


> Have you had a chance to take some pics of the motor and linkage?
> 
> Cheers!


Here's a teeder totter plan and kit that includes motor and linkage:
https://www.thewinfieldcollection.c...alloween-Motorized-Designs-Woodcraft-Patterns

It's more expensive than buying the individual parts, but you get all the pieces & parts, along with a diagram of the linkages; they've done the engineering for you.


----------

